# Fehler beim Kompilieren mit Netbeans 6.5 (beta)



## Spin (19. Apr 2009)

Hallo , ich wollte mal fragen warum ich bei 6.5 Netbeans Beta ständig 2 mal compilieren muss, damit er meine Applikation vernüntig startet?

Beim ersten haut er mir grundsätzlich ein Error raus.
Es muss doch möglich sein , erst dieses Projekt zu kompilieren und danach einfach ein anderes.Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Apr 2009)

Wenn du 'ne Beta-Version benutzt, kannst du doch mit Problemen rechnen...
Hast du das Ganze mal mit der aktuellen NetBeans 6.5.1 versucht?


----------



## Spin (19. Apr 2009)

Magst du mir sagen, wo ich Netbeans, updaten kann auf 6.5.1.?

Oder muss ich mir alles nochmal runterladen? Es gibt doch bestimmt ein Patch oder?

Habe mal checking for updates gemacht


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Apr 2009)

Klicke mal im Dateimenü auf _Help_ -> _Check For Updates_.
Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht, ob Beta-Versionen auf Release-versionen gehoben werden.

Ansonsten noch mal die aktuelle Version installieren.


----------



## Spin (19. Apr 2009)

Yahoo, mit der neuen Version geht es super 
Danke


----------

